# Wild camping Petition



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't know if this has been on here before but there is a petition going on

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/wildcamp/


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Mr Brown has too much on his plate to be considering wild camping.

Wild constituents.

Wild colleagues.

Wild economy.

Wild about the Pope.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Signed, don't think it will make any difference though, I hope I'm wrong

Anne


----------

